# كيفية عمل تنظيف +فيشل +تعقيم للوجه بالطرق الصحيحة؟



## @CATHOLIC@ (21 يوليو 2007)

*مرحبا أهدي لكم موضوع مميز ونادر من نوعة 
اتمنى ان تتعلمو كيفية عمل تنظيف + فيشل ومعقم للوجه 
بالطرق الصحيحة وغير منقولة ,,,,,

حنحتاج كما يلي::::

=منظف للوجة وهو عبارة عن كريم ينظف وجهك
 =كلينكس
=قطن 
=كريم فيشل  حسب نوعيه وجهك
=تونر اي معقم للوجه 

نبدء الطريقة ::::

اول شىء ينظف الوجه من المكياج والدهون التي تفرزها البشرة
بالمنظف الذي يناسب وجهك












بعد وضع المنظف يمسح منه بقطعة قطن او كلينكس اختياري






بعد التنظيف عزيزتي يجب استعمال كريم الفيشل وهذا حسب نوعيه
وجهك طبعاً بامكانك استعمال يدك او فرشاة خاصة للوجه وحسب
الرغبة اذا حبيتي قطع من الخيار ويجب ان يبقى في وجهك لمدة 15 دقيقة
















يتبع *​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل تنظيف +فيشل +تعقيم للوجه بالطرق الصحيحة؟*

*وبعد انتهاء المدة للفيشل حاولي استعمال الكلينكس
لكي تتمكني من أخذ الكريم الفيشل من وجهك بسهولة
كما في الشكل ابدئي من تحت الوجه والى الاعلى











وبعد التنظيف والفيشل يجب وضع التونر وهو المعقم للوجه
بقطعة قطن لكي نتمكن من تعقيم واغلاق المسامات المفتوحه
وعدم دخول الوساخة داخل البشرة عزيزتي








تحياتي لكم
كاثولك
خبيرة تجميل عراقية
cosmetology*​


----------



## mohep noshey (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل تنظيف +فيشل +تعقيم للوجه بالطرق الصحيحة؟*

بجد شكرا ليكى على الطريقة


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل تنظيف +فيشل +تعقيم للوجه بالطرق الصحيحة؟*

*اهلا وسهلا منورة الموضوع واني تحت الخدمة دائما ربي معكِ​*


----------



## candy shop (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل تنظيف +فيشل +تعقيم للوجه بالطرق الصحيحة؟*

شكراااا على الموضوع المميز

وربنا يوفقك يا @CATHOLIC@​


----------



## koka_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل تنظيف +فيشل +تعقيم للوجه بالطرق الصحيحة؟*

مرسى اوى على الطريقة دية ​


----------



## fullaty (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية عمل تنظيف +فيشل +تعقيم للوجه بالطرق الصحيحة؟*

طريقك حلوة اوى يا كاتوليك ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------

